# Turbovital



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Im just starting out with igf (been on gear for years though) i have been offered Turbovital for a very good price (no asking please) but just one question, is it normal for it to be shipped with vials sent seperately to the boxes inserts labels etc? i trust my source 110% as hes a good guy and ive known him for years. Just never heard of this before. Can provide pics if needed.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Nobody????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is normal this is normally to stop customs opening the box and seizing the shipment


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is normal this is normally to stop customs opening the box and seizing the shipment


Would they not just seize it anyway seeing as though they are unlabelled vials and could be anything (im thinking anti terror laws here)


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

yakuza said:


> Would they not just seize it anyway seeing as though they are unlabelled vials and could be anything (im thinking anti terror laws here)


well you wouldn't want a customs officer who weighs 18st and 20 inch arms opening it if it had labels on:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yakuza said:


> Would they not just seize it anyway seeing as though they are unlabelled vials and could be anything (im thinking anti terror laws here)


mate i am telling you why they do it, i have no clue why customs do not seize....maybe the shipping ticket says it is something else


----------

